# Thinking about an Astro 320



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Anyone own one?

$100 discount at Cabelas. I ran into some LDR's (long distance rabbits) last season. Would have been nice to see if he was hung-up or getting too close to the roads.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Absolutly love mine not only for peace mind but shows how your dog hunts


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Got it for my hounds last year and what an improvement over the Wildlife Materials radio-telemetry tracking system which when I got it was such an improvement over NOTHING!
It's great.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

misupercooner said:


> Absolutly love mine not only for peace mind but shows how your dog hunts


Thats why my buddies and I call them tatel tails.


----------

